# which coffee makers is tall enough to put mug under portafilter ?



## david_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

title says it all

thanks


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Use a naked portafilter and pretty much any machine should get an average sized mug (300ml) under


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

There is 80mm clearance under the spouts of my Silvia, I can get a 100mm tall latte mug under by tilting it slightly then standing it upright


----------

